# Should I avoid giving EBAY personal address for Store?



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm getting weary of giving my home address out online yet my business is from my home. I should probably get a PO box for my business so I can avoid this?? For more than just that reason...


----------



## Jmanindie93 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would think giving it to eBay would be fine. If you are talking about an eBay store, then it probably gives you the option to display it or not. Regular eBay accounts don't display personal information.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Rager500 said:


> I'm getting weary of giving my home address out online yet my business is from my home. I should probably get a PO box for my business so I can avoid this?? For more than just that reason...


I dont think it is necessary to get a po box... in addition, it wil justl be another expense.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have wondered about this as well.

Even is you don't openly display it, if you used your home address wouldn't you have to supply it to every person you sell to?


----------



## Jmanindie93 (Apr 12, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> I have wondered about this as well.
> 
> Even is you don't openly display it, if you used your home address wouldn't you have to supply it to every person you sell to?


Well, you would give it away as the return address of course.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

That is my point. If you really don't want people to have your home information you would need a PO Box, or equivalent. No really anyway around it.


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

Up until 2 years ago before I moved to Canada I used to sell on ebay. I was selling on there since 2005 and my feedback is only about 1000 but have had sold over 1500 items on ebay. I have given my home address on all of those transactions and have never had a issue with people showing up at my home or sending me envelopes with antrax. I would say it is safe. Besides I will get your name if I bought something from you on the paypal details and I would get your city and state which is listed on the ebay auction. I'm sure its pretty easy to find out where you live online unless your name is Jon Brow like mine. Also if I have a transaction with you I can request your info from ebay and they will supply your address listed with them and your phone which you have to give them. Actually I made a guy and offer and he declined but still requsted my info and got it. Then called and tried to sell outside of ebay....With your phone number I could reverse lock up at 411.com.... You see where I am going with this if people want to find out where you live it is quite easy. I ouldn't worry though I never have had a problem giving out my home address. If people are local they will ask if you offer pick ups. I always said no I only ship.


----------



## Rager500 (Apr 17, 2011)

I worry about identity theft sometimes though... These guys can get a lot of information... although SS# isn't out there really.. so I guess it doesn't make a difference since you coauld always change it if you wanted to. I don't like too many ppl having the home address where the business is just out of paranoia... and maybe it's just paranoia. Government also. Soon we will be taxed on all these transaction when liberals decide to make a legitimate tax system for online transactions. I don't want that. There's a whole new tax world ahead of us on the online world you know. It's coming. Liberals want you to pay.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Ive been on ebay since 2000 and never once had a problem. The worst issue ever was when someone bought a motorcycle from me and then didn't pay or show up. That has actually happened a few times. I have even been sent the fake cashiers checks from the london national bank (Nigerian scam) and also had a harassment series of call out of nigeria every night at 5AM to call and collect their $5400 of cash from the fake cashiers check that was for a $600 bike. Note that was craigslist and I knew it was garbage all along but really who's going to travel across the world? 

You'll be fine also if these Taxes take place which are BS in my opinion as they are made for the Theft rings robbing big box retailers out of millions. To help track these arseholes and get some of the funding back from the theft. 

Its not fair for the responsible ebay sellers period. There should be much debate on the issue to come.


----------

